# 

## Elfiszcze

Dzień dobry.

Niedługo zabieram się za remont kuchni. Czeka mnie wymiana płytek podłogowych oraz ściennych. Powierzchnia kuchni to ok 13 m2.
Na podłogę będą standadowe 30x30; na ścianę 60x30.
Chcę zakupić piłę wodną do płytek (kiedyś podobnej używałam). Piła przyda się zapewne w przyszłości - mam kilka remontów za sobą, więc chodzi o sprzęt który nie rozpadnie się po jednym dniu. 

Moje typy:
http://allegro.pl/maszynka-ciecia-pl...996543871.html
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...6801&country=1

Proszę o opinie i porady.

----------


## Zalew83

http://allegro.pl/przecinarka-do-ply...990476636.html

Dobra, pewna firma. Sprzęt który trochę wytrzyma, do tego walizka, łatwiej przechowywać. Podstawa to dobra tarcza, na początek powinna starczyć ta co jest dołączona do przecinarki  :smile:

----------


## Elfiszcze

Dziękuję. Używałeś jej? Można bez problemu dokupić do niej tarcze?

----------


## Zalew83

> Dziękuję. Używałeś jej? Można bez problemu dokupić do niej tarcze?


Nie, za mała jak na mój przerób prac  :smile:  Ale mam przecinarki właśnie Norton'a i mogę polecić ze spokojnym sumieniem. 
Otwór mocujący jest standard, średnica też, nie przewiduję problemów przy kupnie tarczy

----------


## clamaran2008

Witam może mi pomożecie w wyborze przecinarki do płytek zastanawiam się między rubi diamant ds 250 130 a raimondi 425ADV- PIKUS 130ADV  lub raimondi ZOE 130 ADV  nie są to małe pieniądze więc chciałbym wybrać najlepszy sprzęt i taki żeby mi długo posłużył

----------


## compi

Maszyną na mokro to raczej chyba się zacina płytki pod kątem? Zwykłe cięcie to ręczna szlifierka i b. dobra tarcza. Przy dużych rozmiarach to tak czy tak loteria czy nie pęknie. Wg mnie do w miarę prostych prac potrzebna jest 60-70cm gilotyna dobrej marki i porządna kątówka plus solidne tarcze.

----------


## clamaran2008

Zgadza się wystarczy dobra ręczna przecinarka i szlifierka, ale coraz więcej jest osób kupujących płytki bardzo duże a tu już jest problem z przecinaniem ich na maszynce ręcznej. Szlifowanie płytek  długości powyżej metra pod kąt  szlifierką też jest długo chłonne. Dlatego szukam dobrej przecinarki do glazury żeby przyśpieszyć pracę. Wiem że te dwie firmy specjalizują się  w tego typu maszynach i chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś pracował na którejś z tych przecinarek i czy może mi którąś polecić.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Witam, planuje remont łazienki, i najbardziej potrzebną rzeczą będzie maszynka do płytek. Płytki na sciane będą około 60x30 x 6mm, na podłoge 45x45. Do cięcia to chyba coś normalnego na ten mały nożyk i wajchę co sie ucina a potem naciska? Tylko, że chciałbym jeszcze mieć rogi pod kątem a nie jakies badziewne listwy plastikowe. Podlogi będzie z 5m2 do ułożenia, ścian jeszcze sam nie wiem, ale na pewno między 15 a 23 m2. Razem max z 30m2. O ile jest duża paleta tych maszynek na rączke to nie mam pojecia jaka trzeba maszyne zeby ucinac pod kątem? Co byscie zaproponowali na jeden raz?  Chyba ze da sie takie maszyny wypozyczyc? Bo szczerze mam w planach wypozyczenie i tak duzego mlota zeby skuc pewne rzeczy i jakby tutaj tez ktos mogl napisac jak takie wypozyczanie wyglada, nie planuje tego zepsuc ale jakby nagle akurat u mnie sie mu cos stalo?

Chyba ze lepiej kupic jedna maszynke co tnie normalnie i pod kątem. 

Może są tu jacys eksperci w sprzecie i by podpowiedzieli. Bardzo bym byl wdzieczny i prosze o rade.

----------


## compi

Potrzebna Ci jest gilotyna, o której już pisałeś. Płytka 60cm - gilotyna minimum 60cm. Do zacinania pod kątem krawędzi w płytkach typu glazura, potrzebna Ci jest kątówka/szlifierka/flex i okulary. Tarcza diamentową po prostu szlifujesz płytkę wstępnie, później tarczą listkową z papierem ściernym dopieszczasz uzyskany efekt. Jeśli flex ma regulację obrotów to już jest w ogóle super. Natomiast jeśli masz do zacinania krawędzie w gresie to tutaj bez stolikowej maszyny do cięcia na mokro raczej się nie obędzie. Ustawiasz wtedy blat maszyny pod kątem i powolutku wykonujesz zadanie. Są również tarcze ścierne na flexa, które poradzą sobie z dopieszczeniem i gresu, ale cena będzie na poziomie najtańszej maszyny na mokro.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzieki za odpisanie. Bije sie z myślami, czy robić te krawędzie. Musze popatrzeć w sklepie czy są jakieś łądne listwy. Bo chce też zrobić blat, a przy blacie wydaje mi sie że takie krawedzie jakby np. cos o niego uderzylo mogl sie ukruszyć i wolal bym tam listwe dac. Czytalem i podobno jest sporo ladnych listew. Te plastikowe mnie osobiscie odrazaja. Jaka maszynka-gilotynka by byla dla mnie wystarczajaca? Mam flexa, ale powoli się kończy, w dodatku nie ma regulacji obrotów, a krawędzi jest dużo. Tarcza by musiala byc mega dobra, bo przeciez diamentowki sa do ciecia, szlifowanie je kończy chyba od razu?

----------


## compi

Nie kończy. Krawędzie w łazience czym będziesz atakował, że mają się poobijać? Jeśli masz dzieci to co innego: ). Listwy które mi się podobają są z aluminium anodowanego i z narożem prostym, nie półokrągłym. Zachodzą całkowicie na jedną płytkę, a na drugą tylko 2-3mm. Gilotynę kup tam gdzie ktoś Ci doradzi, więc najlepiej w hurtowni narzędziowej. Tam też znajdziesz dedykowane do szlifowania tarcze, ale tanio raczej nie będzie.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzięki za rady, wiem ze tarcza to nie 30zł czy 50zł, lepiej kupić leszpą jedna a nie pięc dziadoskich. A jakby zamiast gilotynki kupić takie cos? http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3331507173 Chyba ładnie tnie prostu i ukośnie, tylko ciekaw jestem ile ta tarcza z kompletu pociągnie. Płytki mam 63mm, tu pisze ze max 65 wiec by wystarczyla. Jest sens? Co o tym sądzisz kolego? 30m2 płytek łącznie by bylo do ułożenia, maksymalnie. Potem bym zostawił, albo sprzedał.

Musze gdzieś obejrzeć rodzaje listew, ale tak jak pisałem o utrącaniu rogów to mialem na mysli ranty przy blacie na umywalke, tam mozna czyms przypadkowo tracic, upasc moze  :smile:

----------


## compi

Za ten sprzęt z allegro masz fajną kątówkę + gilotynę + tarczę. Już Ci pisałem do czego jest potrzebna maszyna na mokro.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Ale tą kątową to chyba będzie mordęga tyle płytek naciąć, przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje i nie beda tak precyzyjne uciecie. 

A ta za 600 moze dala by jakosc i wygode?

----------


## compi

Bo proste cięcia wykonuje się gilotyną. Chcesz zaoszczędzić, ale widzę że Ci słabo idzie : ).

----------


## Krzysiek88

W jakim sensie zaoszczędzić? Bo nie bardzo Cię teraz rozumiem. Wiem, że gilotynka do prostych cięć najlepsza, ale tyle płytek jechać szlifierką kątową to spory wysiłek, nie bardzo to widze, pewnie ze bym to zrobil, ale orobie sie jak glupi. Wg Ciebie ta za 600zł to wyrzucenie pieniedzy w błoto ? Dziadostwo?

----------


## compi

Oszczędzasz ponieważ nie zatrudniasz fachowca do tego zakresu prac. Ta maszyna to marketówka, ale będzie cięła. Glazurę zatniesz pod katem maszyną stołową za 130zł. Nawet tarcza w niej się nie skończy. Przy gresie, szczególnie tym twardszym, być może  trzeba będzie dokupić drugą. Jednak dalej to nie będzie 600zł.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Mylisz sie. Po prostu nie moge znalesc sprawdzonego fachowca, znam kilku, ale sa za granica albo maja terminy na wiosne w przyszlym roku, dlatego ze mam czas postawnowilem sam sprobowac. 

Poczytalem o maszynkach i wywnioskowalem ze optymalne bedzie kupno tej za 600zl, bo robi dwie rzeczy, glowny problem to te skosne ciecie  :smile:  Wiem ze wystaczyl by mi Walmart chyba jako gilotynka i ew. szlifierka kątowa,ale to męczarnia. Natomiast chyba wiem co masz na mysli piszac o maszynce do skosów za 130zł, czytałem o tym i taka tania to ponoć jest niestabilna, stolik się trzesie itp i przez to nie tnie ladnie, odpyrskuje glazura jak sie tnie ranty. 

Tak czy siak, dzieki ze doradzasz dobrym slowem. W koncu moze postawie na Twoim i kupie gilotynke i malego flexa plus dobra tarcza za około 150 bo takie sa ponoć juz dobre.

----------


## skowronp

Ja miałem do zrobienia dwie łazienki plus kilkanaście metrów gresu. Nie zastanawiałem się tylko kupiłem Derde najtańszą do cięcia na mokro + tarczę Żbika (dostępna w LM - 200 zeta, glazurnik mi polecił). Oryginalna tarcza Derdy przy twardym gresie wymięka, a Żbik idzie jak w masło - jest też mniej odprysków. 

Stół warto brać większy niż płytki czyli np. płytki 60 liczone po skosie to stół przynajmniej 70 (różnica w kasie niewielka a komfort pracy ogromny). Wadą jest precyzja przyrządów oryginalnych do ustawiania płytki, po kilku ustawiałem ręcznie calówką ...  

Wydałem 800 zeta z czego gdybym sprzedawał odzyskam 400.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzieki za recenzje. A jak myslisz ta tarcza z maszynka co jest wystarczy do zwyklych płytke. Troche ciulato, ze kiepsko z tym ustawianiem plytki do ciecia, ze trzeba osobno calowka kombinowac. To jaki model dery konkretnie miales? Albo jaki bys mi polecil, plytki dlugosc 63, szrokosc 31 bodajze.

----------


## odi69

A co powiecie o tej przecinarce?
http://allegro.pl/przecinarka-do-ply...484296942.html

----------


## dob_ro_mir

Do poszukiwania używanych maszyn nie polecam allegro, oczywiście można trafić zawsze coś ciekawego ale jeśli już kupuje się sprzęt używany to warto to robić ze sprawdzonych źródeł jak np. http://www.surplex.com/pl/home.html gdzie można poznać stan maszyny, które przed sprzedażą są sprawdzane przez ekspertów. Firma ma bardzo dobre opinie i sprzedaje w całej, można więc polegać na autentyczności. Z dostawą również nie ma problemów

----------


## zrtobtosam

Nie wiem czy nie wyjdzie taniej dać komuś pociąć, na pewno wyjdzie ładniej  :smile: 
Najlepiej ciąć na mokro:  :spam: 

Tylko z drugiej strony trochę upierdliwie z logistyką hmmm......

----------


## artur_bi

szukam maszyny która jest trochę lepsza do tego co rekomendujecie. Generalnie zależy mi na profesjonalnym sprzęcie najlepiej z jakimiś nowinkami - kątownikiem, czymś co przyspiesza pracę.  Chciałbym żeby maszyna miała minimum około 600 mm linii cięcia. Możecie mi coś polecić bo w Polsce nie mogę znaleźć ? Mojej maszynki na której pracowałem na Niemieckich budowach.

----------


## xxxVIPxxx

Ja mam do położenia około 50m2 płytek (łazienka, toaleta i kuchnia), kupiłem coś takiego  http://www.narzedzia.pl/tarczowa-prz...7732,4389.html Myślicie że tym wszystko podocinam czy dokupić do tego maszynkę ręczną... Raz w życiu kładłem kafelki i korzystałem tylko z ręcznej przecinarki plus szlifierka kątowa i brakowało mi takiego stołu do docinania płytek.

----------

